# PM1127VF



## gheumann (Apr 8, 2013)

I moderate the small Yahoo Group "BlueMachines" which has a handful of 1127 owners like me. I've had mine for 2 years - it was a step up for me from my first lathe which was a Grizzly G0516. Very happy with it - it gets used every single day. I didn't know this particular forum existed here at HM but I am happy to answer questions about the lathe if interested. 

/Greg Heumann
http://www.blowsmeaway.com


----------



## Bama Steve (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, Greg.

Thanks for posting over here concerning this specific subject lathe.

I am soon to take delivery of the same unit and am concerned about the bench and mounting of the unit initially.

The supplied cabinet/mount is a bit flimsy from what I can gather - is it worth the effort to build a tube steel frame and bolt it directly to the floor or should I try the lathe on the included stand before going further?

Best wishes,

Steve.


----------



## tripletap3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Greg! Good to have you on board. I am a member of the "BlueMachines" and it really was a blessing for info on the PM machines while I was waiting on my PM1236. Long story but I had originally ordered the PM1127 and the several months later changed it to a PM1236 using information I got from the "BlueMachines" group. You will be at home here as there are definitely some PM groupies on H-M. Some very good info on the PM1236 here but not as much for the PM1127 users.  :thinking:


----------



## gheumann (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, Steve

The bench it comes with is fine. It is a little flimsy but once it is bolted together it is stout enough - and also light enough that you can horse the lathe around if you have to move it. My only complaint was that it was a little low (and I am only 5' 8") - and the base doesn't lend it self to installation of jack screws. It is 42 1/2" from floor to spindle. So a friend helped me put together a frame with leveling screws and the Blue cab sits on that. Raised it about 4". I am happy with the setup.





Bama Steve said:


> Hi, Greg.
> 
> Thanks for posting over here concerning this specific subject lathe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bama Steve (Apr 8, 2013)

That 42 - 1/2" height to the spindle is great information and a lot lower than I expected.

Hmmm . . . Looks like I can make a roller base for it with leveling screws/feet after-all.

Yay!  

I'm 45" from the floor to elbow in shoes so that is the target height for the spindle center - makes working on the unit easier on the back.

Thanks for the info.

Next; I have the motor speed controller upgrade (KBMG-212D, PN-8831J w/ heat sink) sitting here waiting on the machine - is this a good upgrade?


----------



## alan camby (May 7, 2013)

Bama Steve said:


> That 42 - 1/2" height to the spindle is great information and a lot lower than I expected.
> 
> Hmmm . . . Looks like I can make a roller base for it with leveling screws/feet after-all.
> 
> ...



Steve,
Did you ever get a 1127? Would you get the stand again?
I am looking at it and would like any feed back. I would be interested in the LB (large bore 1.5" spindle) model.
Would you do it again or go 1236?


Any info from anyone would be great. This would be my first lathe. Am I giving up anything besides the size and weight to a 1236. Obviously the motor is 1.5hp instead of the 2hp on the 1236. The LB model seems to spec close to a 1236.


Thanks, Alan


----------



## Bama Steve (May 7, 2013)

Alan, No I have not received the PM-1127VF-LB with stand yet.
I heard from Matt at PM and he thinks it will ship this week.

I'll keep you all posted on my thoughts when it comes in.

Best!

Steve.



alan camby said:


> Steve,
> Did you ever get a 1127? Would you get the stand again?
> I am looking at it and would like any feed back. I would be interested in the LB (large bore 1.5" spindle) model.
> Would you do it again or go 1236?
> ...


----------



## tripletap3 (May 8, 2013)

alan camby said:


> Steve,
> Did you ever get a 1127? Would you get the stand again?
> I am looking at it and would like any feed back. I would be interested in the LB (large bore 1.5" spindle) model.
> Would you do it again or go 1236?
> ...



In my opinion the PM1127LB  is the ultimate hobbyest lathe and wold make a great first time lathe. It does everything the big lathes do and with variable speed. I have limited room and a PM1127LB was going to take the same space as my Atlas 1236 took. I changed to the PM1236 because I wanted a camlock spindle and I was able to arrange the shop around to get the additional space needed.


----------



## alan camby (May 8, 2013)

tripletap3 said:


> In my opinion the PM1127LB  is the ultimate hobbyest lathe and wold make a great first time lathe. It does everything the big lathes do and with variable speed. I have limited room and a PM1127LB was going to take the same space as my Atlas 1236 took. I changed to the PM1236 because I wanted a camlock spindle and I was able to arrange the shop around to get the additional space needed.



I was thinking the same thing. My only concern is the variable drive torque at slow speeds. There are 2 ranges, which i assume is selected by moving the belt on the step pulleys. 
With the PM1236 the speed is slowed down with gears that will multiply the torque as a slower speed is selected. So the machine will have its greatest torque at the slowest speed.

If I thread with the 1127 at the 50rpm setting, i wonder if the motor will bog since it lacks the torque multiplication that a gear head lathe would have?
Maybe it will thread 3/8-16 just fine, but what about a 1-1/2 diameter 12tpi?

This is why I am starting to lean towards the 12x36

Any thoughts?


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 10, 2013)

It does have a decent amount of torque at lower speeds, I have never noticed or had any problem with that, so I would not worry too much about that part.

  If you think about it, the only thing you would normally do at the lower speeds is threading, and that does not take a lot of power (Even on the larger threads)

 So I have never noticed a lack of power for that before, I have managed to rip a few tips off of the threading inserts, so it had more power than I could cut with!

 But the 1236 does have a great set of features too, and its not a whole lot more money when considering all the options with the 1127VF-LB Lathe. Off the top of my head I think its about a $700 difference in the 2 machines, with similar packages.

  If you have to put it in a basement, or your house or anything like that, or are cramped for space, the PM-1127VF-LB is a great machine. But if that is not really a consideration, and the cost difference is not all that big of a deal, the PM-1236 is a great choice then.

 I personally like them both, for different reasons. I love variable speed, but that could always be added to the 1236 if you wanted it, and if you do it right, it can be done for about $375.00 later on.


----------



## Bama Steve (May 18, 2013)

Just got a call today - PM1127VF-LB is on the truck and will be delivered on Monday afternoon with a lift-gate and a pallet jack.

I am SO ready!!

Updates inbound thereafter . . .

BEST!

Steve.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

WhaHooo!!!  Christmas in May!! 




Bernie


----------



## Ray C (May 19, 2013)

Good luck and I hope the shipment, move and setup go well.  Be safe...


Ray


----------



## Bama Steve (May 19, 2013)

I've cleaned and reorganized my shop (waiting for this thing to arrive) so many times now it looks like it has never been used.

That will change shortly.

I have the hoist assembled and ready . . .


----------

